# Looking for a room



## Orangebunnie (May 31, 2022)

Not really sure where to put this but in a spot of trouble and have been asking around.

Rent for my current apartment is kind of nuts and is going to make me homeless unless I could find someone that needs a roommate.

Looking for a place in the twin cities MN, close to Blaine would be awesome but anywhere within 25-50 miles is great.

Or if you have any tips on looking or what kind of sites are good for doing that kind of thing.

Thank you for your time! ^_^


----------

